# 200sx or G20?



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi guys, im new to this forum, and i dont have a nissan yet, but i hopefully will buy one within this week, at this point I have this choices: 95 200sx SE-R and a 91 G20, both manual around the same miles, now, im getting this car for a proyect, that will be dropping a sr20det in it, i want a dayly driver with some power to spank some Honduh!s. I know that it wont be easy, but wich one will cause less issues like wiring and stuff? are both just "plug and play"? any diferrences between transmissions/engine bay size/speedo/tach or other instrument that i will have problem with?

All information will be usefull! 

Nissan---------> :thumbup:


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

id go with the luxery of a g20, i dont like the way the rear looks of that eyar 200, im more of a b13 style guy which is what that g20 looks like


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

If you go with the G20 realize that it is a little heavier, this would mean that you would need more power to get the speed you want. On the other hand I think the suspension on the G20 is better. So its your call. Both are a good buy. Search the forums to find out everything else and enjoy!


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

well, I think I'll get the 200sx today, may be im going to post some pics later!


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Gerardo said:


> well, I think I'll get the 200sx today, may be im going to post some pics later!


Check out www.g20.net first and do some research, the G20 has exceptional handling. A past review gave it top 10 handling all time.


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

Its been a long time since my first post, unfurtunaly, the deal with the 200sx went down and i didnt want to buy the G20, but guess what, i found a nice 95 240sx se 5-speed, I brought it home today, hopefully I'll have some pics tomorrow!  :thumbup:


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

sweet, i would take that over both the g20 and the 200.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

jeff9nissan said:


> sweet, i would take that over both the g20 and the 200.


same here.

best of luck to you, NEW NISSAN GUY!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> sweet, i would take that over both the g20 and the 200.


other than the allure of rwd i would still get the g20 because

1. it has 4 doors
2. it has leather  
3. the insurance bill will not spring to life and bend me over the table.

i <3 4 doors. but good luck to you! and welcome to nf.com


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Good choice! Too bad the deal with the 200sx didnt go through, but nonetheless you still got a Nissan! Welcome to the club


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

buy both swap parts u want then sell other car you dont want


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> other than the *allure of rwd* i would still get the g20 because


hah.
im sure he said 200SX, not 240SX. :loser: 

j/k man.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jammo said:


> hah.
> im sure he said 200SX, not 240SX. :loser:
> 
> j/k man.


read this post then call me a losser again.


Gerardo said:


> Its been a long time since my first post, unfurtunaly, the deal with the 200sx went down and i didnt want to buy the G20, but guess what, i found a nice 95 240sx se 5-speed, I brought it home today, hopefully I'll have some pics tomorrow!  :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> read this post then call me a losser again.
> 
> :thumbup:


 :loser: =>  <= ME

haha, sorry 1.6pete

buddies again? :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jammo said:


> :loser: =>  <= ME
> 
> haha, sorry 1.6pete
> 
> buddies again? :cheers:


werd. :cheers:


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey guys, no pics yet, due to messy weather here in Illinois :thumbdwn: . Now, I notice that the temp gauge is not working, what can be wrong? what is the right section to ask about this? im not familiar with this forum yet


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Gerardo said:


> Hey guys, no pics yet, due to messy weather here in Illinois :thumbdwn: . Now, I notice that the temp gauge is not working, what can be wrong? what is the right section to ask about this? im not familiar with this forum yet


240sx. you should expect problems that is a given on an older car but i think the pay off will be worth it :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

probably the O2 sensor
but ask in the 240 (S13) section


----------

